# what happened to the QOTD?



## 9voltnewbie (Oct 13, 2003)

What happened? I was gone for two weeks and a cool feature has come and gone!


----------



## ship (Oct 13, 2003)

It would seem that nobody has been posting them. Have at it to bring it back. Hopefully some other people will help you out. 

Interesting feature that it was, it's viewership and people voting in it were not a lot like 6 out of 279 members which frustrated me. Also, it was never meant to be Brian's question of the day, it was "the" question of the day meaning from all of us. Sure it would be really easy for me to be the grand inquisitor but it would be by far better for all of you to do the questions for each other in addition to any that I added. I kept warning that I was going to bring my questions to a close unless more people were interested. More people were not and I followed thru.

It would be by far better for those people that miss the feature to keep it alive - you are no more or less responsible for keeping the website alive than I am. Know something about a posting, comment. Think about a question you can ask every day or once a week than post it. Something you just learned, something you know and share the knowledge. Get event that 10% of people that are members of the website posting a question even once a week and you now have 27 questions per week. That's what the question much less any other part of this website is supposted to be about.

Want a question for today? Something I just noticed while making LeMaitrie 1/4" sound cable jack to XLR adaptors for the controller on a G-100 for it's extension cable is how both 1/4" phone jacks get wired and the by the book color code for 3-pin XLR plugs.

Unbalanced Phone Jacks have two contact points. How do you wire the male given single pair (two conductor plus shield wire) cable?

A) Tip is (-), body is shield, and don't use the (+).
B) Tip is (-), body is (+) and shield.
C) Tip is (+), body is shield and don't use the (-).
D) Tip is (+), body is (-) and shield.

Here is another, Given the above cable and black and red, or black and white wires, which is the (+) Positive signal wire color?

A) Black
B) White/Red

Given an XLR - 3-pin plug, which pin is supposted to be (-)?

A) Pin 1 is (-).
B) Pin 2 is (-).
C) Pin 3 is (-).

As I said, I learned all this while thumbing thru LeMaitrie's manual on the G-100 and on Page 202 of the Backstage Handbook III. Knew there was some reason I was wiring my cable with X color as pin three, but forgot why.


----------



## yvfd82t (Aug 22, 2004)

*I WILL*

i will help....just tell me how and what to do.


----------



## ship (Aug 22, 2004)

For a poll type QOTD, go to the section, click on new post than fill it out. Note in doing the options, you are limited in how many and you always have to end with one blank one when you submit. In other words you have to submit each individual question before you hit the send post button or it will be rejected.

Otherwise for a non-poll type question, just hit new topic in the section and post a question.


----------



## yvfd82t (Aug 23, 2004)

Theres a good idea set up a poll like SHIP said.


----------

